# Guilt_dragging on



## summers70 (Aug 31, 2012)

i know that we will go through divorce, after almost 10 yrs of marriage. But what is stopping me is my two children.my oldest daughter is 6 and is very emotional, very tight with her father, and will have a very difficult time with all of this change. Right now she is in class and takes the bus with her best friend who is our neighbor. What i would like to happen is we sell the house within the next few months and move to two different homes but i know this will cause even more trouble to my daughter because of the neighbor. Should i just go forward with it, (like a band aid) or stay in the house until divorce is final then sell the house? I can tolerate being with him in the house until the final divorce, but it isn't fun, plus it is costing us a fortune. Any advice is appreciated esp if you have gone through this.


----------

